# NFL Draft Pick Names Heat Printed in Metallic Gold to Honor 50th Super Bowl Anniversary



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For the fourth year in a row, a team of decoration experts from Stahls’ is heat printing behind the scenes at the NFL Draft, which takes place in Chicago from April 30-May 2. As players hold up a new personalized team jersey, it’s hot off a Hotronix® heat press. Player names are cut in advance, so that as soon as a pick is announced, it can be applied on the correct NFL jersey. In less than two minutes, the player is presented with the jersey on stage. 

This year, in honor of the 50th anniversary of the Super Bowl,™ player names were heat printed in CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ Metallic Gold. For the teams that require a two-color name, the foreground is cut in CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ Metallic Gold and the background is cut out of CAD-COLOR® SuperTEK™ Opaque.

In addition, Stahls’ team members are on hand at heat printing personalization stations in Draft Town presented by Oikos Triple Zero. This free fan festival in downtown Chicago's Grant Park is open all three days of the Draft. 

“We plan to personalize more than 5,000 jerseys for NFL fans during the event, says Ted Stahl, chairman of the board, GroupeSTAHL. “From personalizing the Draft picks to on-demand fan wear, heat printing and proper preparation are the only way to make this happen. Once again, we’re extremely proud of our team at Stahls’, especially those on site in Chicago, for their hard work to help make the 2015 NFL Draft a tremendous success.”

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

